# Wood expansion under an epoxy resin pour.



## Sal Frohreich (Oct 7, 2020)

Hello Everyone. I recently built this bar, the top is Cedar 2x6s that were glued, clamped and pocket screwed. The top was oil based stained, 2 coats of sanding sealer and then 2 coats of epoxy resin. I am somewhat of a beginner, and I am still learning, will I have to worry about the wood expansion on the top even under an epoxy pour? The underside has no epoxy... 








..


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes, you need to put some sort of finish on the underside to help equalize the surfaces. Moisture will have a quicker ingress/egress on the underside with no finish on it at all and the end result is that the wood will move in ways you don't really want. Putting a finish on the underside will not stop the wood from moving but it will help. It doesn't have to be the same level of epoxy but put a few coats of something under there.

David

PS - it looks good!


----------



## Sal Frohreich (Oct 7, 2020)

The under side did have stain and sanding sealer (waxless shellac). Do you think the wood will shift enough to ruin the epoxy finish?


----------



## Sal Frohreich (Oct 7, 2020)

And thank you for the compliment!


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Sal Frohreich said:


> The under side did have stain and sanding sealer (waxless shellac). Do you think the wood will shift enough to ruin the epoxy finish?


I guess I read it that there was _*no *_finish on the underside when you said 'no epoxy'. If it were mine I would want several coats of the sealer on the underside. That said, you may be ok like it is - your call.

David


----------



## yomanbill (Jul 7, 2020)

I'm not saying that you will absolutely have no problems, but I think it is likely that, since the bar is in a climate controlled house, there will not be a problem. If you want a bit more insurance, you might put 2-3 coats of poly on the underside. Depending on where you are, if the house is ever vacant for an extended period with the HVAC off, all bets are off. But, then you won't really care ;>)


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Anything wood is exposed to can cause it to swell. The stain and sealer can make the wood swell to where it could shrink enough to cause problems if it wasn't dried well enough. Then did you seal the underside of the counter? The moisture in the air is most responsible for wood movement and sealing both sides is the best chance of having it stable. Did you have the means of checking the moisture content of the wood before you started. I believe Lowes has a moisture content meter for about 30 bucks that will works well. Knowing the moisture content is your best friend with a project like that. Even thought he wood may be kiln dried the wood may have been transported to the store in rainy weather. The moisture content of wood varies a great deal with the weather.


----------



## GSXRFanIM (Jan 16, 2019)

Fortunately you made it with Cedar which is one of the lowest woods on the movement list. I think you will be fine if it stays in the same conditions.
Thats a good starter project build if you are new. Looks nice.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Sealed all around it should be fine.


----------

